# bufflehead limit



## legacylabs (Aug 7, 2010)

What's nodak's bufflehead limit?


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

6


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

No restrictions on Buff's!


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

MMMMM nothing tastier than a roasted Butterball imho ! :beer:


----------

